# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Еда - полезные советы

## Irina

*Еда - полезные советы*

Еду обычно покупают в специальных магазинах.

Еда бывает жидкая, твердая, и так себе.

Особенно сложно покупать "так себе еду", потому что она мажется.

Еда бывает очень дорогая.

Если вы не уверены, правильную ли еду, вы хотите купить, попросите попробовать. Если вам дают попробовать, то обычно это означает, что еда правильная. Если же попробовать не дают, или смотрят на вас странно, то это может означать одно из двух: или еду продают только в коробках и пакетах, которые нельзя открывать (потому что ее после этого может кто-то найти) или это неправильная еда.

Не покупайте сразу много еды, к вам могут прийти гости (смотри рецепт "Еда наружная").

Никогда не говорите "Продайте мне еды", просто покажите пальцем.

Разная еда измеряется по-разному: литрами, килограммами, штуками, банками и бутылками. Поэтому если вас спрашивают "сколько", не отвечайте, вы можете попасть в неловкое положение. Поводите неопределенно пальцами в воздухе и согласитесь на то, что вам предложат.

Сразу после того, как вы принесли еду в дом, положите ее в холодильник, чтобы легче было найти еду.

Неправильная еда может быть исправлена или ликвидирована, в процессе приготовления "по-женски".
*
Рецепты
*
*Еда сама по себе.*

Откройте холодильник.

То, что там лежит, обычно еда.

Понюхайте ее.

Если она пахнет вкусно, попробуйте.

Если это действительно вкусно, то попробуйте ее съесть.

Если нет, то, возможно, это неправильная еда, отложите ее.
*
Еда порционная.*

Откройте холодильник, найдите еду, и отделите кусок при помощи рук, ножа (осторожно!) или домашнего инструмента.

Положите еду на место, кроме отделенного куска, который можете съесть.

*Еда согретая.*

Откройте холодильник и достаньте заранее найденную еду.

Положите ее на стол.

Отгоняйте кошку от еды в течение хотя бы получаса.

Вы найдете, что согретая еда обычно гораздо вкуснее.

*Еда подогретая зимняя.*

Кусок заранее найденной еды (или всю еду, если вас много) положите на батарею.

Спустя минут десять-двадцать можно есть.

Рецепт годится, впрочем, не для всякой еды.

*Еда с гарниром.*

Два-три куска разной еды положите на тарелку.

Ешьте по очереди.

Можно сочетать с рецептами "Еда согретая" или "Еда подогретая".

*Еда под соусом.*

Полейте твердую еду жидкой едой.

*Еда по-женски.*

Пригласите в гости женщину.

Помогите ей раздеться.

Произнесите: "Милая, ты не голодна? Там, в холодильнике была какая-то еда".

После обработки еды вашей гостьей вы имеете законное право на половину еды.
*
Еда по-дружески.*

Пригласите в гости друга.

В конце предложения как бы невзначай скажите: "Кстати, дружище, купи по дороге что-нибудь к чаю!".

*Еда наружная.*

Сходите в гости к женщине.

Там вам дадут еду.

В процессе поглощения полезно время от времени приговаривать: "Какая вкусная еда!".
*
Полезные советы:*

Не оставляйте еду вне холодильника, так ее труднее будет найти.

Если вы все же нашли еду вне холодильника, будьте осторожны, это может быть неправильная еда, если только вы не нашли ее сразу после прихода гостя с едой (смотри рецепт "Еда по-дружески").

Как исключение, еда, оставленная гостьей ("Еда по-женски") вне холодильника, может храниться так сутками, если вы не найдете ее раньше.

Не следует искать еду на дороге, в транспорте, на выставке, в поликлинике, в лифте, вообще там, где едой не пахнет. Найденная в таких местах еда обычно или неправильная или чужая.

Если еда бегает, оставьте ее в покое, возможно, это не ваша еда.

Если еда правильная, но невкусная, положите ее на некоторое время в холодильник, возможно, вы недостаточно голодны.

Маринад, оставшийся от консервированных огурцов, можно добавлять вместо уксуса в салатные заправки.

----------

